# I hate everbody in my life.



## TheWhiteGorilla (Jun 21, 2009)

I can't stand living anymore. I don't care if I sound mellow dramatic. I want to be dead. I cannot stand life. I hate people with every once of my being.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i don't think that's very positive. :b


----------



## kakashisensei (Oct 8, 2009)

I've gone through periods where i've felt the same way, but you know it's up to you to change that and it starts with positive thinking and SELF-RESPECT =).


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

I go through these weird periods of wanting to punch everyone who talks to me in the face. It's like i just get so overwhelmed and annoyed by people in general, I feel the need to lash out (not that I ever [physically] do though). It usually passes but sometimes I feel like this for ages.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

TheWhiteGorilla said:


> I can't stand living anymore. I don't care if I sound mellow dramatic. I want to be dead. I cannot stand life. I hate people with every once of my being.


Me too.


----------



## saillias (Oct 5, 2008)

Wrong board guy, frustration is that way ->


----------



## arunkumarrr (Dec 22, 2009)

No one in this world has born without a reason! You have born to achieve something! Dont be frustrated man be cool!


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Not so positive.

Although I have to say, I had that feeling before. It existed but what I really think is that it's not the right feeling, although it happens. From that terrible feeling you should try to find a way to respect yourself, and know that you don't need to feel that way because it's really a crusher. The hard part is finding the way, but the way still is out there.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Things will get better if you take the right strides.


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes it's a negative thread but being the positive forum, we could maybe turn it positive?

Hating everybody is not a malicious act per se but rather a form of self preservation. Keeps one from being hurt or conned or being taken advantage of.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I know how you feel. I like people really, but most are a**holes unfortunately. :yes


----------



## myhalo123 (Nov 18, 2009)

Do you really hate everyone or is it more dissapointment? I am dissapointed in people constantly. We as people just don't live up to the hype and we certainly don't use our advantages (over animals) very wisely and to do good things. Usually for evil and selfish reasons. I've always been too idealistic though so what do I know.


----------



## iwanttogetbetter (Dec 31, 2009)

don't know what to say but hopefully things will look up for you. There are lots of great people so yeah. not everyone sucks


----------



## sherrycoke (Dec 13, 2009)

So true



myhalo123 said:


> Do you really hate everyone or is it more dissapointment? I am dissapointed in people constantly. We as people just don't live up to the hype and we certainly don't use our advantages (over animals) very wisely and to do good things. Usually for evil and selfish reasons.


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

well, for what it's worth, i don't hate you. and i don't want you to be dead.
i understand so much. i get this way too...so resentful toward everything.
is life worth it? no one really knows. but i do know i want to find out for myself.


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

iwanttogetbetter said:


> don't know what to say but hopefully things will look up for you. There are lots of great people so yeah. not everyone sucks


 i have no friends in RL atm but im working on changing that. i met this girl and idk if ive been too honest and talkative...im worried i hope she doesnt think im a creep. I met her at a bus stop and started out with small talk. Even if it doesnt work out at least im glad i tried to make contact with another person.

Im like the most annoying person in the world you'll talk to. i hesitate ALOT and sometimes stutter and repeat myself and forget what im going to say ALOT (like im mentally impaired). but shes had the patience to listen to me. what i did to make myself less anxious around her is to just be painfully honest. it may have made her a little uncomfortable at times...but it works wonderfully. if ur lucky they will open up to u also. not everyone sucks but i know what u mean ive been fantasizing about suicide lately. A lot of ppl i believe are really insecure about themselves and mistrusting of others. if u open up first by saying something ridiculously personal just right out of the blue..it can really break the ice and she'll start doing the talking...


----------

